# 2009 Crufts Agility youtube video



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YYqq6Swzzi0&feature=PlayList&p=A9C9E1EA52966958&index=21

I'm always saying speed matters.........well look at ALL those dogs run, all different breeds at different heights. Nice to get a mental picture of how we would like our dogs to tear thru those courses.... (and that it can be done!!!)

Here's the Large Group Agility Winning run...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mEstWoxB22M&feature=PlayList&p=A9C9E1EA52966958&index=41

hmmmm, does it look like a GSD to you all ??


----------



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

Cool 2 see, thanks 4 sharing !























Border Collie kicked some major butt in that last link ..................


----------



## JayneA (Jun 11, 2002)

We were up there on Friday and saw all the agility. The surface still isn't great to run on but it was nice to see thw dogs (and handlers) showing their stuff!

The ABC agility winner was a Malinois but to the untrained eye it could look like a sable GSD.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Jayne, did you get any video of the Mal? Or find any on the internet? 

Must have been neat to attend.

Did anyone talk about the impact (or not) from the BBC Special about Pedigree dogs  (click here for BBC show) . Crufts wasn't on tiv this year, right?


----------



## JayneA (Jun 11, 2002)

I'll take a look at Utube - they are a bit funny about videoing unless you are actually a competitor or groom. I'll see if I can find some video footage of Olympia just before Xmas which is the precursor to Crufts for agility as that final was just amazing for the ABCs.
Olympia Malinois http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qB6bg1bUhtQ
Other runs http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EIVOVf_whuo
Crufts Agility (ABC) http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LfB_iVNXaC0
Crufts Jumping (ABC) http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XnTJp6LPV9g

The KC made a big deal about the fact that this was a Crufts promoting happy healthy dogs etc against the program but other than that there wasn't a huge fallout. Although Crufts wasn't televised the KC did live streaming which was even better than the BBC coverage - you can see it here http://www.crufts.org.uk/interact/video .


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

ABC is everything but Border Collies, right? Loved watching all those big dogs and sympathized with all the missed 'up' contacts!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LfB_iVNXaC0

Compare the run with the Vizla with the other dogs.......any thoughts or suggestions on the handling???

The commentator is a hoot, watch for the rescue dog (looks like a GSD with no black on it) after the kelpie when there is a bit of a booble in the run...........


----------



## JayneA (Jun 11, 2002)

Yeah the commentator is well known and groaned at on the Agility Circuit. ABC is Anything But Collie (and collie cross).


----------



## JayneA (Jun 11, 2002)

What were you thinking of for the Visla? The surface is awful for big, heavy dogs like that so a lot of the handlers choose not to run the dogs hard or call them tight for fear of them sliding and hurting themselves.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

> Quote:What were you thinking of for the Visla?


I didn't like that rear cross from the jump to the a-frame, didn't seem smooth for the dog (though later on dogs did it better....) It seemed to me that the front cross after the tunnel at the start (or somehow getting the dog on handler's left) to keep dog on the left for the jumps to the aframe would work better for my dog.


----------

